# Sonarworks in an Untreated Studio?



## BenG (Apr 9, 2018)

- Can Sonarworks correct a room without any acoustic treatment? (I.e. Small Bedroom Studio)
- Anyone currently doing this and having good results or am I better off using my Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro's?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 9, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/using-room-correction-to-improve-your-mixes.70068/


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 9, 2018)

While it definitely won’t get you all the way there, it will definitely help you go in the right direction. I am a big fan of Sonarworks and they have greatly improved it over the first few versions, I’m sure they will continue to do so. 

Plus it really brings the 880 to a new level, those are the headphones I use for mixing.


----------



## BenG (Apr 9, 2018)

Good point about using it with DT880s as well! I'm using Morphit currently, which does work somewhat, but there is not a very noticeable difference. 

Also. that thread was quite helpful and I didn't see the posts regarding untreated rooms when first reading through. I guess Sonarworks cannot fix a problematic room and is best served for correcting minor issues.


----------



## Tfis (Apr 10, 2018)

BenG said:


> Can Sonarworks correct a room without any acoustic treatment?



Of course.
Buy 500 copies and put the boxes in your corners. :D


----------



## Divico (Apr 10, 2018)

I´m using it in a shitty room. It can´t treat the room for you but it definetly improves frequency response and stereo imaging. For me it was a nobrainer when they had a discount running because I can´t really treat my room now since I will move out in a moment and also dont have the cash. So Reference is a nice option to get any room a step ahead.
Also love it on my headphones, though my 880s sounded a bit too dark so I´ve given them a small shelve, which is easy to do with the software.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 10, 2018)

At least you will know what the problem frequencies are, which might help you. Though of course you could use any measurement SW for that.


----------



## Tfis (Apr 10, 2018)

mc_deli said:


> Though of course you could use any measurement SW for that.



https://www.roomeqwizard.com/


----------

